# Best Projector & Screen combo for under $3500?



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Any suggestions on what the best value is these days?

Moderate light control in the room, but not a cave, 10 ft diagonal screen.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Jamestown screens are affordable but have a bit of a wait to revive them as they are made to order


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll second that... The wait is the problem. SeymourAv is comparably priced and delivers pretty fast. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Epson projectors and Elite Screens. :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mechman would probably know best...but I've had a great experience with our Carada screen (and their service was absolutely top notch).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Visual Apex is selling the PT-AE8000U
Projector Package $2,328 with FREE Shipping
Home Theater package deals for the Panasonic PT-AE8000U projector
100" Fixed Screen (visualApex Model)
35ft High Speed HDMI Cable w/ Ethernet (v1.4)
Universal Flush Ceiling Projector Mount
IR Repeater
Universal Remote
Disney WoW Calibration Disc

Or just the projector with free shipping for $1,999 and then pick up a higher grade screen with the extra $1500 in your budget.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

From all the crazy reading I been doing trying to retire my PT-AE3000u, I think the best PJ for the $3K and less is either the Sony 40HW or the Epson 5030UB/e. It seems for the $1k or less is that BenQ W1070 and for $1500-$2000 mark is the Panny PT-AE8000. You can get the Panny @ Projector People or VA for $1899 with a $100 rebate.


----------

